# Why do I need a band saw?



## windstorm (Dec 21, 2008)

Hey, everyone. I drove 25 miles today to my local Rockler store and couldn't take my eyes off the band saws. I can think of plenty of reasons why I want one, but do I need one? There's room in my small shop for the Jet 14" 1 1/4 HP Deluxe Closed Stand Band Saw & it retails pretty much everywhere for $749. The higher-end Jets are nice, but I'm not building a house with it. Can I resaw wood with a 14" 1 1/4 HP saw? Or cut a loaf of bread with it? Any recommendations?:blink:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

windstorm said:


> Hey, everyone. I drove 25 miles today to my local Rockler store and couldn't take my eyes off the band saws. I can think of plenty of reasons why I want one, but do I need one? There's room in my small shop for the Jet 14" 1 1/4 HP Deluxe Closed Stand Band Saw & it retails pretty much everywhere for $749. The higher-end Jets are nice, but I'm not building a house with it. Can I resaw wood with a 14" 1 1/4 HP saw? Or cut a loaf of bread with it? Any recommendations?:blink:


I asked that very same question in the thread below a few weeks ago and got great feedback....hope it helps








Do I "NEED" a Bandsaw??


----------



## windstorm (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks for the link, Tom. I hadn't realized there was already a thread on this subject. Did you acquire a band saw? If so, which one? I still wonder, how much HP is enough?


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

windstorm said:


> Thanks for the link, Tom. I hadn't realized there was already a thread on this subject. Did you acquire a band saw? If so, which one? I still wonder, how much HP is enough?


you are most welcome sir.........you know i went round and round with that and a drill press.......I decided that for the types of things i am doing and due to limited space, I'd actually start with a nice Bosch jigsaw and move up to a band saw later if needed. I don't anticpate the need for any resawing in what i am doing so I am taking that approach for right now....mostly need it for cutting curves and notches and such right now........


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You don't know how much you need a bandsaw..*

Until your's breaks!:thumbdown: I have 2 Grizzly 3 HP shapers and I am impressed with their quality, so for me to recommend their bandsaw is a little off base, however.... For $795 and $89 shipping you can get their 17" 2HP/220v motor or...their 14" Industrial re-saw band saw for $895 plus $89 shipping.. www.grizzly.com I have 3 bandsaws for wood cutting from 10", a 14" and a 18" Mini Max for re-sawing. There is no substitute for power and size. Buy the biggest and baddest the first time. I use 1" blades for resawing with great results. You need a stout frame to tighten them properly for re-sawing. Just my advice to you. bill :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I have 3 bandsaws. 2 smaller ones and my main floor model which I love. 18" and stands over 6' tall. Some that know me here on the forum, know that I like doing a little more intricate work. The stock that I use for these pieces is very expensive and I have saved considerable amounts of money by milling it myself. Resawing up to 11" thick red oak. 
Do you need a bandsaw?, I can't tell you what you need but I can tell you that I love mine. Used properly and set up properly, it can be your best friend. From resawing, to cutting your own cabriole legs for a table, I'm sure that you would find many uses for it.
Ken


----------



## RStocker (Mar 18, 2009)

Jet is very good and so is Delta. Grizzly is almost there and my bet you will never know the diference. I own 5 band saws and they all do the job very well. Grizzly makes very good wood working equipment. I have some of thier machines and When castings were broken in shipping they replaced them right away. Great service. Great price.

I would go with a good used one. They are a third the price. On old band saws look at the rubber tires on the wheels. They crack an go bad. About $50 too replace. Harbour Freight has the for less than half and they work well. My bet is that you can find a good used one for under $250.


----------



## Boardman (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm always surprised when someone starting out asks "What tools should I buy?" and a lot of the answers mention bandsaws. That's a significant investment is a tool with limited applications.

I think it depends on what kind of things you see yourself building, and in what style. If you plan on building intricately detailed pieces in the style of what I not so kindly label "Victorian brothel furniture" then it's probably a good idea. Or maybe boxes or other small items.

I find myself building a lot of Mission/Stickley style pieces because that's what my target market wants, and I still don't own a bandsaw. I can resaw on the TS if needed but even that doesn't come up that much.

At least to me, $750 = one nice pile of lumber.

And if you have to ask yourself "do I need one?" maybe you don't.


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

You need one to make beautiful furniture creations for your wife.............At least that's what you should tell her.


----------



## rusty baker (Jun 14, 2008)

I have 2 bandsaws and I would be lost without them.


----------



## Rich Aldrich (Apr 26, 2008)

I just bought a Shop Fox W1706 bandsaw. It is here yet, but in the Wood Magazine tool reveiw, it was down to the Grizzly 0555 and the Shop Fox W1706. The main difference between the two is the Shop Fox has cast iron wheels where the Griz has aluminum wheels.

Personally, I would stay away from the Jet. I have a Jet 6" jointer which has not impressed me. Vibration is an issue and Jet was not willing to help me. I also had a piece break that was poorly designed for locking the fence. It was back ordered for 8 weeks, so I redesigned the lock and had a machine shop make the parts.


----------



## Ed'sGarage (Aug 16, 2007)

*band Saw?*

do what I do: I find a project to build that requires a tool that I would like to buy and then I don't feel bad about spending the money, 'cause " I needed it! :shifty: 
Ed


----------



## Clouseau (Mar 22, 2009)

*I have three band saws.*

I have three band saws: 10" and 14" Delta Homecraft and 12 Atlas. They are all from the 1950"s. With a little patience you can find almost pristine tools at very reasonable prices. They will need a little cleaning and tuning. There are excellent books available at most libraries. Woodworking Guild and forum members are excellent sources for help. The OWWM.com site us great for both.


----------



## windstorm (Dec 21, 2008)

I think "need" vs "want" is the issue here. I don't "need" a band saw, no more than I needed a Lie Nielsen plane, but I have one. Acquiring tools as needed implies I need the tool immediately & since I don't do woodworking for a living, I probably don't "need" half the tools I own. Shop size is an issue for me (10' X 20'), so a band saw also means cashing in some precious space. I'd like to have the ability to re-saw wood & cut curves & possibly get into furniture making & it would be "handy" to own a band saw, but I can certainly live without it (I have up until now anyway). Thanks to everyone for all your advice.


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a Jet 14" closed stand band saw. I would like to say I bought mine on Craigs List for $250 and it was hard to tell it had ever been used. I don't use it all the time but there are times that it has been the only tool to use. Example, I had just built some corbels for a project at work, after glue up they were 3.5 inches thick and a few of them needed to be cut at a 45 to go around a corner. As short as they were the TS seamed like a bad idea to me as it would have put my hands a bit too close for comfort. So I tilted the Band saw table at a 45 and ripped them in no time flat with no danger of kickback and no bogging down. Couple quick passes over the jointer set to 45 and the task was done in 10 minutes. The tool to me at that moment was pricless as there was no other way of making the cut safely, IMO. For that I appriciate the band saw.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I was recently in the same boat. I did find an old JET JBS14-MW on craigslist for 250. I picked it up and just finished with some reconditioning on it. Used was much cheaper, but when I took off the upper wheel I found the old saws iron casting around the upper wheel adjustment hinge was cracked. A major issue obviously. But, when I get that fixed it is gonna be a star in my little shop. As far as size, these saws have such a little footprint. I put it on a mobile base and it takes up less room than my WM garbage can. If you need tires, Rockler's urethane tires are on sale for 24.95 for a PAIR. That's significantly cheaper than I have seen anywhere else. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------

